

What the founding teams of billion dollar startups look like - jaybol
https://medium.com/@RequestsForStartups/what-do-the-founding-teams-of-billion-dollar-companies-look-like-14036f214433

======
johnmoore
You could do a follow up, and see what does stanford do differently to
teaching, that creates billion dollar startup founders.

